# Vetiver?



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I have not used this yet but I was asked today to make soap for a guest house scented with it or even blended with another EO (but not lavender). The EO is so expensive & my reason for not buying it. Anyone here using it? Where are you buying it? What blends do you like?

Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have smelled it, sort of musk, patcholli, lemon to me, deep and dark like good patchouli (newdirectionsaromatics.com)....I prefer the fragranced oil. I have used both Brambleberry's and SOS, I made 7 bars of soap with all three, and my customer prefers the soap made from SOS, he also prefers the price.........Natures Garden also sells one. I buy the SOS one but have not tried NG. With the popularity of both Cranberry Marmalade and Dragons Blood I have toyed with adding this to my line, it soaps white.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, Vicki. I ordered from NG. Will let you know how it is.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The essential oil or the fragranced?


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

The FO. I did not see it in their EOs. The FO description sounded interesting. I only got 1 oz to make a test batch.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Vicki are you saying the vetiver soaps white?
Linda


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, no discoloration at all. Vicki


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I soaped the Vetiver from NG & it's really nice. Fresh, clean & with a peppery note. Soaps very light & at 4% strong enough - just right for me. I'll probably make this one of my stock scents. Really happy with it. If anyone wants a little sample I have some scrap pieces.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, please!  I'll PM you.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I would love to sample it Jenny. I will be out your way next weekend I think. Can I get it then??


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Cally,

Where will you be? I'll be in Kanab at the market next Sat. This coming weekend I'll be at the Springdale market(Zion Nat. Park).

It sure would be fun to meet up!
Jenny


----------

